# Fireplace Bellows



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is my latest inlay project. It is a functioning fireplace bellows made of eastern red cedar with soft maple inlay. 15" long and 6" wide and the brass nozzle is made from a 30-30 shell. I use the double bevel inlay method on my scroll saw. After doing the inlay I put the bellows in my lathe and turn the whole thing shaping the nozzle end and the handle end.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

That is slick! Nice work, Jim


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Really nice Jim! I have done some scroll inlay and yours is impressive.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very Nice work Jim.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Mike: I got the idea when I was visiting Norway in 1984 where I bought a hand carved bellows made of pine. I copied that one to make this one, I have made about 60 of them over the years.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is another :


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is a photo of one that I made to order this week.


----------

